# Backstage VIDEO MONITOR SYSTEM Help!!!



## PlusOrMinusThreeDB (Dec 1, 2012)

Okay guys, I've been going back and fourth about this stupid video system forever and I just can not find any information on it that has been helpful to me. 

I just want to know what SPECIFIC camera/DAs/Cable/monitors you guys are using for your video monitor system. Some people use cctv wdr cameras, but I don't know which ones will give me a nice image(not HD or anything, but smooth) in a WDR environment, but also keep my cost down. I would also like to take a record feed from it if possible that would be just something for archives.

Specifics:
Budget: Around 2-3k
1 camera feeding 5 monitors around 15 inches would be big enough
cable that can run at longest length - 150 feet generous
Possible camera that would look good recorded(not a priority)
wall mounted camera and monitors - Pro Look.


----------



## cpf (Dec 1, 2012)

You want specific models, you've got them:

Sony EVI HD1
Magenta Research Multiview SA


Of course, this would put you at-budget with the camera alone, not including distribution, cabling, etc. I assume you already have the monitors?


----------



## zmb (Dec 2, 2012)

I have no specifics, bu this is what is at two theaters I work in. Both have PTZ, non-HD cameras with the signal distributed over cable, to any TV in the school, and audio is handled over an intercom channel. Realistically, the camera position is set and forget.

Theater A: Unknown camera, with a Vaddio control box requiring a 1U processor.
Theater B: Sony camera and remote


----------



## PlusOrMinusThreeDB (Dec 2, 2012)

Any more information on specs i should be looking for would be awesome. Do I need Infared? How many lines of TVL do I need? What specs should I be looking for in the camera for use over composite out 75ohm?


----------



## Benjod82 (Dec 2, 2012)

IR is really nice for having a good idea what is going on when the lights are off. We have a Wirepath™ Surveillance True Day/Night Outdoor Varifocal Bullet Camera (600 TVL, D-WDR). Looks pretty good on the wall. Color when there is light, B/W when it is dark (with built in IR). I think it was $200-300. 

It's resolution is more than adequate for backstage and booth monitors (we run a total of 5, sometimes more with probably slightly longer runs than you are talking about). However, I'm not sure how great it would be for recording as the switches from color to IR can really bring down the production quality. It also takes tools to set focus and zoom.

The only "complaint" I would have is that because we keep it on a pretty wide zoom (which includes the first 15 or so rows of seats), the camera gets confused when there is light in the house and darkness on the stage (especially with the curtain closed) and will jump back and forth between color and I/R. Not a major problem, but can be annoying.



PlusOrMinusThreeDB said:


> Any more information on specs i should be looking for would be awesome. Do I need Infared? How many lines of TVL do I need? What specs should I be looking for in the camera for use over composite out 75ohm?


----------

